# Photive BTH3 Bluetooth Headphone battery



## Ruzbro

I lost the lithium ion battery of my Photive BTH3 wireless headset when the cover fell off while I was traveling. Can you please have someone who owns a similar unit simply check the battery specifications? Thanks in advance. :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

I would recommend you bring it to a place like RadioShack as they will just be able to tell you what battery is needed.


----------



## Trickywolf

Hey, in searching around for replacements I came across this battery from Nokia. It looks pretty darn close to the original, and has the same model number.Areyourshop Original Battery BP-6X For NOKIA 8800 8800 Scirocco by Areyourshop http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RMCJYMY/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_iZO.ub1G60P54 Theirs also a Motorola OEM battery too, but I don't believe it's compatable; three poles on it instead of two, and it looks to be much larger. I ordered one of the Nokia batteries today. It should arrive in 3 to 4 weeks tho. I just want additional batteries as I use my headphones all day, and don't like being 'tethered' by a cord when they die. Hope this helps.


----------



## Trickywolf

Sorry, I completely missed the part you asked in your query, lol. The battery specs of the original are as: model# BP-6X , 450mAh, 3.7v discharge, 4.2v recharge. It has a reference number at the bottom of GB/T-18287-2000. It has two poles on it. One for posative, one for negative. No sensor for charging or capacity.


----------



## beowookie

Trickywolf said:


> Hey, in searching around for replacements I came across this battery from Nokia. It looks pretty darn close to the original, and has the same model number.Areyourshop Original Battery BP-6X For NOKIA 8800 8800 Scirocco


Hey Trickywolf,

While Googling for the same replacement battery for the same headphones, the same battery you mentioned came up, as well as your post here.

Did you ever receive the battery? Did it work in the BTH3 headphones? Thanks for helping me determine whether I should order one of these batteries as well.

Best,
Dave


----------



## beowookie

In case anyone is still looking for this battery, I queried Photive directly and got this response:



> The BTH3 battery is available for purchase for $9.95. You can place an order for the battery by calling us at (732)339-6308.


----------

